# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Invertebrados > Outros... >  Só por diversão 5

## Mauricio Foz

Ai vem mais um.

Nem preciso dizer que é um invertebrado, não é mesmo?



Divirtam-se


Mauricio

----------


## Rodrigo Pontes

Ola

Notodoris minor 

Um abraço

----------


## Duarte Araujo

:yb624:  só para dizer que detesto todos os nudibranqueos   :yb624:  

http://www.starfish.ch/Fotos/mollusc...ris-minor1.jpg

----------


## Mauricio Foz

:yb677:   Pô esse não teve graça.

Vamos as informações:
Filo: Molusca
 Classe: Gastropoda
   SuperFamila: Anadoridacea
     Familia: Nonsuctoria
      Genero: Notodoris
        Espécie: Notodoris minor (Eliot, 1904)

Oceanos Indico e Oeste do Pacífico
Alimenta-se preferencialmente de esponjas da familia Leucettidae alem de outras.

Mauricio

----------

